# Abaz



## boubata

Dear Tukish friends,

Does this name (abaz) Arabic (اعباز) exist in Turkish languge or Turkish history?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Well, the official dictionary doesn't recognize the word, but I could find it out in some other sources. Mind you, it's not a common word.

*abaz*
1. factious, spiteful
2. cub (of a bear)
3. fat


----------



## boubata

Thanks a lot.
Here it's a proper noun and said to be of Turkish origin.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

And where did you see it, what is it said to mean?


----------



## boubata

A tribe used to live with Turks in Algerian South still call their boys in that name.


----------



## Grosvenor1

There is a word, _abaza, _which is translated as "Abkhaz", the people who live on the Georgian border. This is the closest word to it in my big Redhouse dictionary which contains lots of Ottoman Turkish words as well.

There are Abkhaz who live in Turkey (I know one in fact) and it may be that some came to Algeria and retained their identity, rather like the Circassians.

Is it possible the word is of Berber origin?


----------



## Babakexorramdin

Abaza is the name of a people related to the Abkhaz. They are North West Caucasian people and very close to circassians. They also live in Turkey, Syria and Jordan and are often grouped together with the Circassians.

The relationship with the name Abaz in Algeria is not clear to me. Maybe some Abaza have settled there?


----------



## apswa

here is an Abkhaz
you can ask me almost everything about us
Abaz is not clear, but Abkhaz and Abaza is the same names of this North Caucasian public, who live in Abkhazia and in North Caucasia originally.


----------



## apswa

I also can say that there are Abkhazians in Egypt, Middle East, Turkey, Germany, The USA, North Africa (not sure, but I think Libya)... and in many other countries including their own country Abkhazia and North Caucasia...


----------

